
We are looking for new 100 blog authors  - boomb
http://www.mysensetechnology.com/2012/12/we-are-looking-for-new-100-blog-authors.html
======
lutusp
Not a comment on the blog service, but there's a great graphic on the linked
site, of a USB memory stick inside a traditional oceangoing message bottle.
Pretty cute idea.

------
boomb
thanks, I thought it was very representative and fits the image :-) reach 100
authors and a dream! help!

